# AnglerboardTV: Fischröllchen und überbackener Heilbutt



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2014)

*Video AnglerboardTV: Fischröllchen und überbackener Heilbutt​*
Wieder mal zwei kleine Anregungen, was man alles so mit Fisch in der Küche anstellen könnte - wie immer so gehalten, dass es einfach zu machen ist und nichts verkompliziert wird.

[youtube1]S_ZWpEgQnA4[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_ZWpEgQnA4


----------



## Andal (25. November 2014)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Fischröllchen und überbackener Heilbutt*

Eine Frechheit dieser Film. Wer putzt jetzt den Sabber weg und sättigt mich!?  #6 #6 #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2014)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Fischröllchen und überbackener Heilbutt*

Anbetracht der frühen Zeit:
Zum Frühstück wär das aber etwas heftig, oder?
;-)))


----------



## Andal (25. November 2014)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Fischröllchen und überbackener Heilbutt*

Da hab ich gar kein Problem damit. Ich hatte grad eben Gulaschsuppe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2014)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Fischröllchen und überbackener Heilbutt*

Hart im Nehmen ;-)


----------



## Andal (25. November 2014)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Fischröllchen und überbackener Heilbutt*

Wer sagt denn, wann man was zu essen hat. Ganz Asien frühstückt, wenn möglich, mit einer kräftigen Suppe. Dafür gibts bei mir dann auch mal Abends ein, zwei Honigsemmerl.


----------



## Franky (25. November 2014)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Fischröllchen und überbackener Heilbutt*

Schon klasse! :m
Aber wo war jetzt die Brille.... :q:q.q:q


----------



## wolfgang f. (25. November 2014)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Fischröllchen und überbackener Heilbutt*

So sieht's nämlich aus,Andal!:#6
Was die Bayern Weißwurst-mäßig drauf haben, können andere Fisch-mäßig
Eines meiner besten Frühstücke hatte ich mal in ner kleinen Pension in Stralsund: Da gabs morgens um 7.00h schon Heringssalat, Matjes,  Krabben-Cocktail und Räucherfisch aller Art -> WAR DAS GEIL!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2014)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Fischröllchen und überbackener Heilbutt*



Franky schrieb:


> Schon klasse! :m
> Aber wo war jetzt die Brille.... :q:q.q:q


War noch vorher gedreht worden ;-((
Sack!!!
|supergri


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. November 2014)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Fischröllchen und überbackener Heilbutt*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Eines meiner besten Frühstücke hatte ich mal in ner kleinen Pension in Strahlsund: Da gabs morgens um 7.00h schon Heringssalat, Matjes, Krabben-Cocktail und Räucherfisch aller Art -> WAR DAS GEIL!


 
Diese Zusammenstellung findest du in jedem schwedischen Hotel auf dem Frühstücksbuffet. Für mich jedesmal ein genialer Start in den Tag!


----------



## Franz_16 (25. November 2014)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Fischröllchen und überbackener Heilbutt*

Da ich hinter der Kamera stand, durfte ich das natürlich auch alles probieren und kann gar nicht sagen, was nun besser war. Beide Gerichte waren wirklich absolut lecker #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2014)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Fischröllchen und überbackener Heilbutt*

Dannnggeeee ;-)


----------



## chester (25. November 2014)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Fischröllchen und überbackener Heilbutt*

 Röstaromen sind ja bekanntlich wichtig!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2014)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Fischröllchen und überbackener Heilbutt*

So isch...


----------



## Franky (26. November 2014)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Fischröllchen und überbackener Heilbutt*

So... Nu aber noch ma kurz Budder bei die Fische... 

Tom - Du sagst beim granatieren  "volles Gratin" oder so... Ich hab gestern beim Pommes backen kurz mal an der Oberhitze (Grill) gedreht und komme auf max. 275° C...... Ist das nich dann doch ein bißchen zu viel des Guten? Röstaromen - ja klar - aber Kohleschicht?????


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2014)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Fischröllchen und überbackener Heilbutt*

Ist immer die Frage von Temperatur UND Zeit

Je heisser, desto kürzer..

Und Ofenpommes??

Schmecken mir nur fritiert.....


----------



## Franky (26. November 2014)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Fischröllchen und überbackener Heilbutt*

Nee, ich mein, dass das oben eher verbrannt als dass es "durchgratiniert" ist...

OT:
Und ja - "meine" Ofenbommes schmecken... Vor allem brauchen die nur sehr wenig Öl...  Friteuse schön und gut, aber die stinkt und man braucht halt viel Öl (wenn dann auch nur Erdnuss). Lohnt sich für 2 Portionen im halben Jahr halt nicht wirklich...


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2014)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Fischröllchen und überbackener Heilbutt*

Das kommt immer auf die Dicke an - muss man ausprobieren. 
Wenn dicker, dann weniger Temperatur und länger.

Überbackst Du z. B. aber nur ein dünnes Filet mit ner dünnen Schicht Semmelbrösel, Kräuter und Butterflocken, muss es ganz schnell/heiss gehen.

Und es kommt noch drauf an, wie hoch Du schiebst (je höher, desto schneller dunkel) und wie lange Du das Filet vorher garst/anbrätst.


----------



## wolfgang f. (26. November 2014)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Fischröllchen und überbackener Heilbutt*

...ja, und dann kommt es halt auch noch drauf an welchen Effekt Du möchtest.
Das "Grillgut" soll in der Regel nur die Oberfläche verändern -> z.B. bei meinem "Filet Bordelaise" die Semmmelbrösel goldbraun -mit Röst-Aromen, versteht sich- werden, d.h. dann EINE bis max. ZWEI min. auf der obersten Einschub-Leiste reichen vollauf.
So kriegst Du keine Briketts und der Inhalt bleibt saftig!


----------



## Andal (26. November 2014)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Fischröllchen und überbackener Heilbutt*

Da kann man auch mit der Küchenlötlampe etwas machen...


----------



## Franky (26. November 2014)

*AW: AnglerboardTV: Fischröllchen und überbackener Heilbutt*



Andal schrieb:


> Da kann man auch mit der Küchenlötlampe etwas machen...



... und im Zweifel nicht nur den Grill damit anmachen...
http://www.amazon.de/ROFIRE-PIEZO-1950-MIT-PIEZOZ%C3%9CNDUNG/dp/B001MU7J4M/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1416996667&sr=8-10

(oder halt damit)
http://www.amazon.de/ROTHENBERGER-%C3%96kog%C3%A4rtner-Unkrautbrenner-Unkrautvernichter-Z%C3%BCndung/dp/B00EB05HF8

PS: ist kein Witz...
ein Witz ist eher das hier
http://www.amazon.de/Micro-Torch-Mini-Edition-T%C3%B6pfchen/dp/B001GFAAYE/ref=sr_1_6?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1416997661&sr=1-6


----------

